# 1940 Minty Compax Traveler



## Bozman (Jun 30, 2013)

My latest War Era Bike. This Bike is in amazing shape. My Modern Bike has more dings and paint scars than this 73 year old beauty!





The only thing that is missing is the Chrome wing nut for the retaining clamp. Anyone got one laying about?


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Nice!*

That is a Nice Compax!!!!

I almost Buy One this weekend, but the guy was asking $200 Just for Shipping to FL.

So Out of Luck!

I Really was Looking for the Folding Handlebars!!!!  For a Balloon Compax Bike!

Enjoy It!!!!


----------

